# Problema al hacer fisicamente un contador



## rugebiker (Nov 30, 2008)

Hola que tal, soy estudiante de ingenieria en cibernetica electronica de 1er semestre de Mexico, y estoy tratando de hacer un circuito contador con un 555, abajo muestro el esquema de como lo hice. Lo simule y si funciona bien, pero lo construi fisicamente en el protoboard pero cuando lo conecto el display se keda apagado, no pasa nada. ?Que es lo que esta mal?







ojala me puedan ayudar, gracias.
Aqui tambien hice otro modelo, tambie se simula bien, aunque fisicamente no lo he probado. Gracias





[/img]


----------



## Eduardo (Nov 30, 2008)

rugebiker dijo:
			
		

> .... Lo simule y si funciona bien, pero lo construi fisicamente en el protoboard pero cuando lo conecto el display se keda apagado, no pasa nada. ?Que es lo que esta mal?


Conectaste mal algo. 
Imposible saber que con la información que das.


----------



## rugebiker (Nov 30, 2008)

ya lo revisamos muchas veces y no encontramos nada mal conectado. El modelo hecho en el protoboard es identico excepto que en vez de un LM555 yo use un NE555. Y de hecho, el led que le puse como el mostrado en la imagen tampoco prende.


----------



## fernandob (Nov 30, 2008)

ese es el problema de los que se iniciuan hoy dia con simuladores, pierden el concepto de lo que es hacer fisicamente las cosas.

tenes que lidiar siempre con conexiones mal hechas o algun componente que falla, es inevitable, no ews que seas tonto ni nada , siempre pasa hasta a los mejores.

si un dia te pones a contar todas las islas de una placa que haces veras que son cientos y cdad cosa debe estar como debe....eso siempre que el circuito funcione.


asi que .
lo que tienes que hacer d eahora en mas y siempre es ir probando el circuito POR ETAPAS asi localizaras el problema y de paso iras agarrando experiencia .

te mostrare una forma practica:

mirando tu circuito , supongamos que los pulsos son de una frecuencia visible :
mides a la salida del 555 a ver si estan los pulsos , si estos son muy rapidos para verlos con el tester o un led lo que jhaces es bajar la frecuencia con un C en // donde esta el C del tao.

luego que ves que el osc. oscila ok vas a la siguiente etapa: 
el CI 6192 o algo asi, por lo que veo debe ser el contador pero sale en BCD , bueno, unos leds a la salida son mejores que un tester...........
y asi sigues, etapa por etapa hasta descubrir una soldadura mal, un compo mal una para de habilitacion olvidada , un reset que pensaste que era inteligente ....

asi se hace .

saludos


----------



## luisgrillo (Nov 30, 2008)

checa el display, si es de anodo comun o de cadoto comun, es posible que por eso no te enciendan los segmentos, puedes checar a cualquiera de las salidas del 7447 poniendo un diodo led con una resistecia hacia el positivo de la fuente.


----------



## Eduardo (Nov 30, 2008)

rugebiker dijo:
			
		

> ya lo revisamos muchas veces y no encontramos nada mal conectado. El modelo hecho en el protoboard es identico excepto que en vez de un LM555 yo use un NE555. Y de hecho, el led que le puse como el mostrado en la imagen tampoco prende.


Pone una foto donde se vea bien el montaje.


----------



## rugebiker (Nov 30, 2008)

ok le puse el led y el led se queda prendido, en lugar de parpadear. Y el display (7 segmentos anodo comun) sigue igual, apagado.


----------



## rugebiker (Nov 30, 2008)

aqui hay unas imagenes











la unica diferencia esque el led siempre se me queda prendido


----------



## Eduardo (Nov 30, 2008)

En la mayoria de las protoboards, las hileras laterales de alimentacion solo llegan hasta la mitad






Si la tuya es asi, te estan faltando 4 puentes.


----------



## rugebiker (Nov 30, 2008)

mis protoboard son de ileras completas., pero Gracias =)


----------



## luisgrillo (Dic 1, 2008)

si te enciende el led y no el display entonces no es el anodo comun, debes tener el catodo comun, has unas pruebas con el display para ver si es anodo o catodo, muchas veces en la tienda de electronica te venden peras en lugar de manzanas =)


----------



## rugebiker (Dic 1, 2008)

gracias, pero he hecho otros circuitos con ese display y si es de anodo comun  pero creo que encontre porque no prende, porque con la combinacion de resistencias y capacitores me tendria que parpadear cada .03 segundos segun unos calculos, asi que mañana temprano ire a comprar otras resistencias para que me pueda dar aproximadamente cada segundo =)


----------



## digitalis (Dic 3, 2008)

Exactamente, este modelo de protoboard tiene las hileras de alimentación completamente interconectadas. (tengo una idéntica)

rugebiker por mi experiencia con este tipo de circuitos, el error que tienes va a ser siempre el más 'chorra' (es tan obvio que no te percatarás), yo que tú empezaría a probar la 'etapa de salida' por llamarlo de alguna forma, es decir probar uno a uno los segmentos del display desde el decodificador.

Como te decía un compañero más arriba, en esto de los montajes de prueba se trata de montarlo a la primera (muchos te dirán que no) y si funciona bien, si no sí que debes ir comprobando el funcionamiento de cada etapa..

Por lo que se ve en la imagen que has subido del protoboard está todo correctamente alimentado, lógicamente no te voy a decir que he chequeado una a una cada conexión, pero si no te prende ningún segmento del display, es suficiente para mosquearte..

un saludo.


----------



## rugebiker (Dic 3, 2008)

muchas gracias, lo intentare =)


----------

